# BPC-157 and TB-500



## Steeeve (Dec 13, 2021)

I ran both of them through the search function and came back with no threads. Has anyone here ran these in combination? Im being advised to try sub q injections localized to my pain site (left patellar tendon where it attaches to the tibia) for 4 weeks. Anyone have any anecdotal experience or reports from using these peptides? Was going to go with Amino Asylum but Mulberry saved the damn day posting those Jano results this morning.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 13, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> I ran both of them through the search function and came back with no threads. Has anyone here ran these in combination? Im being advised to try sub q injections localized to my pain site (left patellar tendon where it attaches to the tibia) for 4 weeks. Anyone have any anecdotal experience or reports from using these peptides? Was going to go with Amino Asylum but Mulberry saved the damn day posting those Jano results this morning.


@Spear I think did an experiment with bpc157 , might be mistaken it was a while back.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Dec 13, 2021)

I’m in the same boat as you except I’m just going to use the BPC157 from what I gathered TB500 is good for soft tissue repair and BCP157 is more so for  ligaments and joints. I’m going to post up a log here when I start.


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 13, 2021)

GSgator said:


> from what I gathered TB500 is good for soft tissue repair and BCP157 is more so for  ligaments and joints.


They're both fairly cheap, I was just going to cover my bases with both but I'll look into the mechanisms of action on different tissue types and I'll keep an eye out for your log


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 14, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> I ran both of them through the search function and came back with no threads. Has anyone here ran these in combination? Im being advised to try sub q injections localized to my pain site (left patellar tendon where it attaches to the tibia) for 4 weeks. Anyone have any anecdotal experience or reports from using these peptides? Was going to go with Amino Asylum but Mulberry saved the damn day posting those Jano results this morning.


Ran em both a ton of times, they're systemic, no need for site injections. They work, great for healing. Peptide Sciences and Real-Peptides are good sources.


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 14, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Ran em both a ton of times, they're systemic, no need for site injections. They work, great for healing. Peptide Sciences and Real-Peptides are good sources.


Thank you for your response. We're you using the injectable or the nasal spray version?


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 14, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Thank you for your response. We're you using the injectable or the nasal spray version?


Injectable, 250mcg 2x/daily. Nasal has a pretty bad bioavailability. Just literally ordered a fistful more for the first time in a while, on the tail end of COVID right now and since nobody knows how the hell the whole long COVID thing happens, figured keeping my systemic inflammation down sure as hell can't hurt!


----------



## Spear (Dec 28, 2021)

I did write a log a little while back. Long story short, I basically knew I’d have to see a doc about my shoulder, but I wanted to try it out just to do it. Kinda felt better, but nothing fully healed.


----------



## Dirkdigglerr (Jan 18, 2022)

I took BPC for the first time last August. I get a tennis elbow flair up maybe once a year and it usually takes at least 3 month to mostly go away. Still stays sore if i push where the tendons attach to the bone. Did 250mcg twice a day subq around the joint. After about 3 weeks the pain was mostly gone. I did two 20 day sessions. After that, no more pain pushing where the tendons attach. Only side i had was a little weird and annoying. After about a week on I start shitting clear mucus. Not alot but alot of times during the day. Cant ever trust a fart on that stuff...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm finishing up the last of my BPC and it really seemed to help.

But I had an injured lower back/hip/glute (iliolumbar ligament).

Been pinning subq into fat as close as I can get to the areas that hurt.

Not pinning anywhere near my spine I know that much!   

Usually glute, hip, or lower lat.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 18, 2022)

I’m 5 days into a BCP157 run. I was doing 2X day Sub Q around the shoulder joint but fuck that  im just combining them both into 1 shot now.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 18, 2022)

If you're not actually doing a site inject it doesn't matter where you put it subq.


----------

